# Replaced Clutch, now cruise doesn't work



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

So a buddy and I just put a new clutch in my '97 Altima. That means, obviously, that we had to take the bell housing and transfer case out. My reverse lights weren't working, so we took the opportunity to put in a new switch in the transmission while it was out of the car. We got everything put back together, the new clutch bites really well, the backup lights work and I'm really happy with everything, except that now the cruise control doesn't work! The switch and everything still works, the light on the dash kicks on, but when I let off of the gas, it just doesn't hold speed. It's as if the cruise isn't on. I know there's the obvious - check all of the electronic plugs, etc... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Check the vaccum line that goes to the cruise control throttle cable actuator. You may have accidentally bumped it and knocked the vaccum line off. (I did this myself once.....)
Just follow the cruise control throttle cable back and you can't miss it. It's up near the firewall.
Dan.



big_aluminum_wing said:


> So a buddy and I just put a new clutch in my '97 Altima. That means, obviously, that we had to take the bell housing and transfer case out. My reverse lights weren't working, so we took the opportunity to put in a new switch in the transmission while it was out of the car. We got everything put back together, the new clutch bites really well, the backup lights work and I'm really happy with everything, except that now the cruise control doesn't work! The switch and everything still works, the light on the dash kicks on, but when I let off of the gas, it just doesn't hold speed. It's as if the cruise isn't on. I know there's the obvious - check all of the electronic plugs, etc... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

*!*



Aussie_Dan said:


> Check the vaccum line that goes to the cruise control throttle cable actuator. You may have accidentally bumped it and knocked the vaccum line off. (I did this myself once.....)
> Just follow the cruise control throttle cable back and you can't miss it. It's up near the firewall.
> Dan.


So we were just out there and figured out that we had a vacuum hose that had come loose. It's put back on and now everything works. Then I came in here and read your post - you were exactly right. So, thanks for the help in a backwards kinda way. If you're like me you'll be glad that you were right!


----------



## tallers (Feb 4, 2005)

*Clutch replaced*

Hey how big a job was replacing the clutch plate? Did you also chnge the release bearing? I don't have access to a lift and was wondering how long the job took. Any helpful hints are appreciated. Thanks.



big_aluminum_wing said:


> So a buddy and I just put a new clutch in my '97 Altima. That means, obviously, that we had to take the bell housing and transfer case out. My reverse lights weren't working, so we took the opportunity to put in a new switch in the transmission while it was out of the car. We got everything put back together, the new clutch bites really well, the backup lights work and I'm really happy with everything, except that now the cruise control doesn't work! The switch and everything still works, the light on the dash kicks on, but when I let off of the gas, it just doesn't hold speed. It's as if the cruise isn't on. I know there's the obvious - check all of the electronic plugs, etc... anyone have any ideas?


----------

